# Businesses Make Room for Marriage



## Scott (Jan 2, 2007)

Businesses Make Room for Marriage

This was interesting:


> Meanwhile, the federal government is making an unprecedented push to encourage Americans to get married.
> 
> The Healthy Marriage Initiative will give $500 million over the next five years to organizations ranging from pro-life centers to social-service groups that conduct marriage education initiatives. It is the first time that the government has dedicated a specific amount of money to support marriage education services.


----------

